# Fuck people, I've decided on my type



## snqrls (Feb 14, 2013)

I've decided on my type, and it's either a closet INFP, INTJ, or ISTP, and I don't bloody well care, so I'm all three of them. Fuck people.

:dry:


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

Pointless (Pointless) Pointless (Pointless) Pointless (Pointless) Pointless (Pointless)
Turtles all the way down


----------



## RoughEstimate (Mar 10, 2012)

I second your statement, and ride off into the sunset of stars.
Stars that I've made my own constellations out of, because I can.
Constellations that say the words "fuck all of you" and "You're annoying, I do hope one day you have complicated childbirth. Not anything serious, just seriously stressful and/or painful" in braille.

<<FFEELLS YOU.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

INFP tbh.


----------



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)

snqrls said:


> I've decided on my type, and it's either a closet INFP, INTJ, or ISTP, and I don't bloody well care, so I'm all three of them. Fuck people.
> 
> :dry:


Can't I just decide for you? Isn't is much easier and stuff? Well I just decided (after half a thought) that you're I ... N.... F... P, with the wonderful Avoidant Personality Disorder. mwaha


----------



## snqrls (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm not impressed :laughing:


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

snqrls said:


> I'm not impressed :laughing:


Hmm ISTP; you're only impressed by outlandishness.



Seriously tho; where is your questionaire? What about being an ISTP do you doubt? 

Your signature lists stereotypes of each which don't really tell us anything. I mean, I'm black and have never stolen a pocketbook. I'm still black..


----------



## snqrls (Feb 14, 2013)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> Hmm ISTP; you're only impressed by outlandishness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A relate to their value system, however...

I've never considered being a mechanic in my life; I'm not interested in mechinations in the least. Airplanes only in the sense I love the fantasy and view.

I'm intensily interested in the theories that are integral to my understanding of the universe. I do not spend my time taking apart my computer; instead, I spend my time trying to understand and isolate how the binary code interacts to form a cohesive program, because pyramids are impressive to marvel at.

I am far more prone to remembering abstracts than excerpts from an essay.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

snqrls said:


> A relate to their value system, however...
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> Portrait of an ISTP
> 
> ...


Yeah I know that's nice. That's the first site everyone goes to, and it gives a very generic outline of what THEY think each function is used for. 

There are plenty of ISTPs here that are not automechanics....some as burlarars, convicted felons, jk. Some are quite cerebral. @Functianalyst (may have spelled his name wrong) is one of the people here most into typing. So is @Ellis Belle? I fuck up names, sorry. 

The point is these profiles are overly stereotyped. Since you seem to feel oriented with ISTP with just the Ti function, view yourself as 'too cold' for INFP (not much Fi?), and too 'unfocused' for an INTJ (maybe low/not preferred Te), why haven't you looked into INTP?


----------



## snqrls (Feb 14, 2013)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> Yeah I know that's nice. That's the first site everyone goes to, and it gives a very generic outline of what THEY think each function is used for.
> 
> There are plenty of ISTPs here that are not automechanics....some as burlarars, convicted felons, jk. Some are quite cerebral. @_Functianalyst_ (may have spelled his name wrong) is one of the people here most into typing. So is @_Ellis Bell_e? I fuck up names, sorry.
> 
> The point is these profiles are overly stereotyped. Since you seem to feel oriented with ISTP with just the Ti function, view yourself as 'too cold' for INFP (not much Fi?), and too 'unfocused' for an INTJ (maybe low/not preferred Te), why haven't you looked into INTP?


Of course it was over stereotyped... there's far too much information in there for it to all be accurate based off a simple questionaire. STill, I don't feel the sensing in me, and that's the real reason I don't relate to the ISTP portfolio.

I used to believe I was an INTP to be honest, but I've always been a bit too straight laced in how I think.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

snqrls said:


> Of course it was over stereotyped... there's far too much information in there for it to all be accurate based off a simple questionaire. STill, I don't feel the sensing in me, and that's the real reason I don't relate to the ISTP portfolio.
> 
> I used to believe I was an INTP to be honest, but I've always been a bit too straight laced in how I think.



Well since you said you're into computers:

I ask you to describe to me what a pointer is, and how it is used in C++ vs. Java. How would you do it?


----------



## snqrls (Feb 14, 2013)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> Well since you said you're into computers:
> 
> I ask you to describe to me what a pointer is, and how it is used in C++ vs. Java. How would you do it?


If I could, would that imply to you I was an ISTP, and if I couldn't, would that suugest I'm not intrigued enough by the concept to research it? Well, to be honest, I'm only taking programming cause I have to, and even then I don't know the answer to your question. EVeryone else would though.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

snqrls said:


> If I could, would that imply to you I was an ISTP, and if I couldn't, would that suugest I'm not intrigued enough by the concept to research it? Well, to be honest, I'm only taking programming cause I have to, and even then I don't know the answer to your question. EVeryone else would though.


No I was going to see if you tried to link the concepts (Ne) or treated them as discrete instances with a lot of detail (Se). Explain something technical you're good at.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

snqrls said:


> I've decided on my type, and it's either a closet INFP, INTJ, or ISTP, and I don't bloody well care, so I'm all three of them. Fuck people.
> 
> :dry:


There's no need for the hostility, brother. Just check out Dario Nardi's take on the functions and Personality Junkie's type profiles. Better yet, read Psychological Types. :happy:


----------



## snqrls (Feb 14, 2013)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> No I was going to see if you tried to link the concepts (Ne) or treated them as discrete instances with a lot of detail (Se). Explain something technical you're good at.


But you said vs... which implies a contrast. Oh whatever 

I don't know if you can trust my answer, since every example I think of has some inherent similarity -they're the easiest to think of-, but I've taken calc I, II, and III (although I didn't pay much attention so my knowledge is a bit rough), or philosophy, or evolution, or on how we develop cognitively.

IF you mean technical in the sense... rooks are good for locking down lanes, bishops are good for moving inbetween pawns, and threatening sequestered areas, queens are sheer presence, and knights are space deniars. Pawns are like tar.

Or, how an offensive openning usually involves taking the middle and interrupting your opponent's movement, and a defensive openning involves taking a few turns to get access to a larger variety of pieces, and thus trading presence for adaptability.

Disclaimer: I'm not an expert in chess... it's just that these are the first things that come to mind.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

snqrls said:


> But you said vs... which implies a contrast. Oh whatever
> 
> I don't know if you can trust my answer, since every example I think of has some inherent similarity -they're the easiest to think of-, but I've taken calc I, II, and III (although I didn't pay much attention so my knowledge is a bit rough), or philosophy, or evolution, or on how we develop cognitively.
> 
> ...


How old are ya? In college? What major and why?

You sound INTP to me IMO.


----------



## snqrls (Feb 14, 2013)

Probably a strong Ti/Ni influence? I don't know. I used to thhink I wasn an INTP too, so there's that.


----------



## snqrls (Feb 14, 2013)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> How old are ya? In college? What major and why?
> 
> You sound INTP to me IMO.


20

Haven't decided... I want, well that is to say I need to learn focus before I can recognize what I want in way of major. Math is easy, but it's getting harder, and physics is more interesting, but I always found the braniacs in that discipline disconcerting. It was almost as if they were using generalizations they didn't fully understand, and if they did understand them, that was even worse cause they were the same age as me.

Anyway, quantum mechanics will forever be a point of contention in me. I feel like it could very easily propogate the other forces out there (i.e. gravity), but because no one's done it I have to assume I'm misguided in my thinking. Another aspect of it is my conjecture is almost always in the right direction when reading the textbook, so I'm often scared of being dissapointed by the answer. Or, no, while that is true sometimes when reading some material, generally I'm afraid of being dissapointed in either myself, or the answer; either it will show me up, or I will show it up, thus debasing me, or the world, and I prefer neither. I just want to understand a system of thought and move on.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

snqrls said:


> 20
> 
> Haven't decided... I want, well that is to say I need to learn focus before I can recognize what I want in way of major. Math is easy, but it's getting harder, and physics is more interesting, but I always found the braniacs in that discipline disconcerting. It was almost as if they were using generalizations they didn't fully understand, and if they did understand them, that was even worse cause they were the same age as me.
> 
> Anyway, quantum mechanics will forever be a point of contention in me. I feel like it could very easily propogate the other forces out there (i.e. gravity), but because no one's done it I have to assume I'm misguided in my thinking. Another aspect of it is my conjecture is almost always in the right direction when reading the textbook, so I'm often scared of being dissapointed by the answer. Or, no, while that is true sometimes when reading some material, generally I'm afraid of being dissapointed in either myself, or the answer; either it will show me up, or I will show it up, thus debasing me, or the world, and I prefer neither. I just want to understand a system of thought and move on.



so would you continue with physics and math even if they didn't have a high salary afterwards? What do you like about physics and math better than say...electrical engineering. How good are you with your hands and is that something you'd rather do? Experiments?


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Fuck people, I've decided on my type?

How does that work, when you're asking people to type you.

AND

When you haven't actually decided, you're being dishonest. For shame.


----------



## snqrls (Feb 14, 2013)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> so would you continue with physics and math even if they didn't have a high salary afterwards? What do you like about physics and math better than say...electrical engineering. How good are you with your hands and is that something you'd rather do? Experiments?


I just want to have an impact on the world. My profession doesn't matter so long as it satisfies that craving. Though, if I had to be realistic, it'd probably be astrophysics. But it's not the focus of my life right now.

Uhm, electircal... ya no. I'm not good with my hands, and I'm not fond of electricity or engineering either. It sounds like something I could become accustomed to over time though... kind of like programming.


----------



## snqrls (Feb 14, 2013)

Emerson said:


> Fuck people, I've decided on my type?
> 
> How does that work, when you're asking people to type you.
> 
> ...


I thought it was pretty clear I was being ludicrious with the intent of putting on air?

Not that I wasn't in part serious. Even if I'm an INTJ or an INFP or whatever cognitively, I'm philisophically oriented towards the other two, so I can relate both ways.


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

ISTP- Ti-Se-Ni-Fe
INTJ- Ni-Te-Fi-Se
INFP- Fi-Ne-Si-Te

Learn something about cognitive functions and you will be able to work out which one you are.
Stop looking at stereotypes.


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

snqrls said:


> I thought it was pretty clear I was being ludicrious with the intent of putting on air?
> 
> Not that I wasn't in part serious. Even if I'm an INTJ or an INFP or whatever cognitively, I'm philisophically oriented towards the other two, so I can relate both ways.


Maybe you need to look into enneagram theory to find out what motivates you.


----------



## snqrls (Feb 14, 2013)

the test said 3-4, 9-8, 5-6

edit: correction, 9-8, 6-7, 3-4.


----------



## VictoriaB (Apr 29, 2012)

@snqrls just skimming at your signature...I wouldn't rule out the idea of you being ISTP simply because you don't feel you're adventurous enough or outgoing enough. If you troll the ISTP forum you will see that its about a 50/50 split between those who are out going and those who are not.

If that helps. I can't really help you with the INTJ or INFP.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I am not adventurous and a SP type. I think you are listening to, too many of the stereotypes. 

You're best exploring the functions, because without the functions you will just come to a conclusion from the stereotypes. I say, figure out your judgement functions firstly.

Looking into if you are more prone to Ti, Te, Fi, or Fe.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

I honestly think he's an INTP...he's not too upset with ambiguity (I relate to all three, done). He's quite set in his own thought proccesses, and desires to make an impact with insightful thought.

Again, I'm going by stereotypes somewhat, but he clearly displays Ti, does not enjoy working with his hands (I understand not all Se-users do, but he remarks that it's a bit uncomfortable), yet has an avid interest in taking things apart (the fact that I mistakedly through vs. in there made him question what I was on about). 

Seems like a dead-ringer INTP Ti-centric.


----------



## snqrls (Feb 14, 2013)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> I honestly think he's an INTP...he's not too upset with ambiguity (I relate to all three, done). He's quite set in his own thought proccesses, and desires to make an impact with insightful thought.
> 
> Again, I'm going by stereotypes somewhat, but he clearly displays Ti, does not enjoy working with his hands (I understand not all Se-users do, but he remarks that it's a bit uncomfortable), yet has an avid interest in taking things apart (the fact that I mistakedly through vs. in there made him question what I was on about).
> 
> Seems like a dead-ringer INTP Ti-centric.



I'd argue that I found clarity in my assertion that all 3 was alright, but I'm far too grateful to keep going. Thanks for your help, I'll keep what you've said in mind, and leave it open, or as open as I can, depending.


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

snqrls said:


> the test said 3-4, 9-8, 5-6
> 
> edit: correction, 9-8, 6-7, 3-4.


Telling me the numbers you got in the test does not tell me that you understand what motivates you.

What I mean is often people who are confused about what type they are, if they are able to understand a bit of enneagram they can see why they might mistake themselves for a type they are not. (For example I know an INTP who thought they were an INFJ because they have 4w5 in their tritype)

But the number one way of deciding which type you are is to learn what the cognitive functions are and which you predominately use.

I agree with another post, it is probably easiest to start with working out if you are Te, Fi, Ti or Fe user.


----------



## snqrls (Feb 14, 2013)

Dewymorning said:


> Telling me the numbers you got in the test does not tell me that you understand what motivates you.
> 
> What I mean is often people who are confused about what type they are, if they are able to understand a bit of enneagram they can see why they might mistake themselves for a type they are not. (For example I know an INTP who thought they were an INFJ because they have 4w5 in their tritype)
> 
> ...


I predominantly use intuition... I believe, and this is just in retrospect, that it tends to mess around with abstractions like puzzle pieces in order to finish an image.

As to my goals... yah, that stuff is pretty similar to the stereotypical INFP.


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

snqrls said:


> I predominantly use intuition... I believe, and this is just in retrospect, that it tends to mess around with abstractions like puzzle pieces in order to finish an image.
> 
> As to my goals... yah, that stuff is pretty similar to the stereotypical INFP.


That sounds like Ne.

If you are INFP you will use Fi, but if you are INTP you will use Ti, so I would have a look at those if I were you.
I am not the best at explaining myself, but you can find some good threads which explain the difference (I should be asleeep)


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Well, if they ever come up with a type called "Drama Queen," you'd get my vote.


----------



## snqrls (Feb 14, 2013)

Still not impressed :laughing:


----------



## Count Dusseldorf (Jan 30, 2009)

snqrls said:


> I've decided on my type, and it's either a closet INFP, INTJ, or ISTP, and I don't bloody well care, so I'm all three of them. Fuck people.
> 
> :dry:


I hate you.

go away.


----------



## snqrls (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Count Dusseldorf (Jan 30, 2009)

snqrls said:


> dramaqueen :dry:


No, this whole thread is (well not the other members just *you* ) just immature and idiotic.

Who the hell greets people by saying "hey guys fuck you all" and then begs everyone he just insulted to type him because he's either too fucking lazy or too fucking stupid to take the MBTI.


----------



## snqrls (Feb 14, 2013)

Count Dusseldorf said:


> No, this whole thread is (well not the other members just *you* ) just immature and idiotic.
> 
> Who the hell greets people by saying "hey guys fuck you all" and then begs everyone he just insulted to type him because he's either too fucking lazy or too fucking stupid to take the MBTI.


for flare? but no, actually, i made this thread to conclude the issue one way or the other. and i didn't even mean it to be taken seriously, but it was for some reason, and when other people put so much effort into something, you have the obligation to put in an equal if not greater amount.

That said, I'd obviously prefer to clarify my type here and now, but I can stand waiting a while longer before making a final decision.


----------



## Count Dusseldorf (Jan 30, 2009)

snqrls said:


> for flare? but no, actually, i made this thread to conclude the issue one way or the other. and i didn't even mean it to be taken seriously, but it was for some reason, and when other people put so much effort into something, you have the obligation to put in an equal if not greater amount.
> 
> That said, I'd obviously prefer to clarify my type here and now, but I can stand waiting a while longer before making a final decision.


That's fine, I'll even give you advice on how to type your self but when you make a thread, just try to present your self better, it can piss people off.

That being said even though you still get on my nerves a little I'll still help you:

The best way to figure out what your type is, is to ask *real people* that you know, asking people on a forum can't really get you completely accurate information because behind a keyboard you might be an extreme extrovert, but in real life you could be an introvert this also applies to the other functions as well, since people are anonymous (no pun intended (personal avatar)) on the internet they will generally act a lot different than in person.

We don't know because we don't know you *personally.* and I'm sorry to say but I get this feeling that you're trying to give the "correct" answers so you can be labeled as the type that you want, You won't get correct information that way either.

Your best bet is to get a close friend or family member that knows you to sit with you while you take the test and if you're unsure about some of the answers have them give you an idea based on how they see you behave in real life.

Personal introspection always helps too and by that I mean really getting to know *yourself* rather then just worrying about the labels.


----------



## snqrls (Feb 14, 2013)

Count Dusseldorf said:


> That's fine, I'll even give you advice on how to type your self but when you make a thread, just try to present your self better, it can piss people off.
> 
> That being said even though you still get on my nerves a little I'll still help you:
> 
> ...


You... just treated me like a child didn't you. fyi, I am anything but :dry:

Well, that said, I don't feel like debating some judgement call you made before even reading the op so let me move on to say I did exactly what you recommended before making this thread, or the questionnaire, and they didn't know. WEll, except for taking the test with someone (awkward), I did what you said I should do before posting. 

Also, I've been looking introspectively this entire time, and my answers were as honest as I could make them, especially the ones on pages 3 and 4.


----------



## 2fast4u2 (Oct 3, 2011)

ah okay.. You are english?


----------



## snqrls (Feb 14, 2013)

no? like I speak english, but im not actually english

I just take a few ideosyncracies from different cultures and apply them. For instance, I felt dude was too reproachful, so I used mate. OR wait, that was in a post I deleted, damn.

Alright, I give, are you english?


----------

